
Tell HN: Style So Broken on Mobile - dawie
The mobile responsive of HN is broken on my iPhone X. I use HN on my phone all the time and it’s hard to view the articles. It’s only happening on the main page. Unsure if it’s the “” on the top article
======
jds375
This article on the front page is causing it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20341855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20341855)

Once I hid it, things worked fine. I believe it’s the long title that is
causing the issue.

They seem to be aware of it in that thread.

Title in question is:
CNLabelContactRelationElderCousinMothersSiblingsDaughterOrFathersSistersDaughter

------
hermanradtke
Same for me. I see that
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest) has
the correct style though.

